

Dropbox Encryption with Vivvo - jimberino
http://viivo.com

======
jimberino
Not affiliated with them, just looking for some HN feedback. To be honest I
was surprised this didn't come up on hnews before - or at least my googling
wasn't turning up anything. There's also secretsync which I believe is the
precursor to this.

~~~
usr
There's also Boxcryptor which looks similar though I haven't tried it yet.
I've been wanting to use one of these encryption services but I'm also
wondering what people think of them.

